

My advice when asked for input on YC applications - awwstn
http://squall.io/mdeiters/my-advice-when-asked-for-input-on-yc-applications

======
zooso
I think the quote is from Churchill not PG. Great Advice anyways.

~~~
bitsweet
You're right. I didn't intend to indicate that it was PG's quote - I can see
the mistake now though.

I found the quote here
[http://www.paulgraham.com/quo.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/quo.html)

